# Rockler portable routing table?



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I am owner of one of those little "portable router tables" the Rockler folks have created. Have not used it....or even unpacked it yet, but probably will within the next three weeks or so.
Anybody here used it? Bought it? See any sense in it? Wildly enthusiastic about it?
I am confident there are several dozen souls in this group who could construct one of their own within a few hours.
Just curious.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren 

I don't have the Rockler one but I have been using the trim router in box for a long time now and it's great tool for the shop.. 


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html
===



sourdough said:


> I am owner of one of those little "portable router tables" the Rockler folks have created. Have not used it....or even unpacked it yet, but probably will within the next three weeks or so.
> Anybody here used it? Bought it? See any sense in it? Wildly enthusiastic about it?
> I am confident there are several dozen souls in this group who could construct one of their own within a few hours.
> Just curious.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yeah! I'd forgotten about that. What a nifty piece of work. I have both the Colt and the #621, which I really like, and thought maybe I'd slap the Colt in this little table. I KNOW a guy could engineer something similar but I got this Rockler thing for nuttin' so I be gonna try it out. But it won't be for a couple weeks. I'll maybe let you guys know how it works, even though I doubt most folks here are too interested in the thing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, please do post about using your portable table. It may surprise you to know how many people will find the information useful. Many only read the threads and never bother to post for various reasons. Everyone goes through the same learning process and has questions about how to perform different tasks with different equipment. The best part of the forums is how you find different solutions to the same problem. Everyone has a unique perspective on woodworking. When you share everyone benefits.


----------

